# [solved] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33 lässt sich nicht mergen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

beim letzten world Update sollte wohl auch "dev-java/sun-jdk" aktualisiert werden.leider schlägt das aber fehl.  :Sad: 

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge -va dev-java/sun-jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild    fU  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33 [1.6.0.31] USE="X alsa nsplugin source -derby -doc -examples -jce" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33

!!! Fetched file: jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Insufficient data for checksum verification

!!! Got:

!!! Expected: MD5 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33', Log file:

 *  '/log/portage/dev-java:sun-jdk-1.6.0.33:20120713-054541.log'

 * Due to Oracle no longer providing the distro-friendly DLJ bundles, the package

 * has become fetch restricted again. Alternatives are switching to

 * dev-java/icedtea-bin:6 or the source-based dev-java/icedtea:6

 *

 * Please download jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin from:

 * http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6-downloads-1637591.html

 * and move it to /mnt/data/portage/distfiles

>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/dev-java:sun-jdk-1.6.0.33:20120713-054541.log'

vdr01 ~ #

```

Selbstverständlich habe ich die "jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin" heruntergeladen und nach "distfiles" kopiert.

Hat Jemand eine Idee, was das schief läuft?Last edited by 3PO on Fri Jul 13, 2012 10:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

das problem ist ja nicht FETCH FAILED sondern VERIFY FAILED, weshalb auch immer. was steht denn im log?

----------

## 3PO

Leider gibt das log auch nicht viel her:

```
vdr01 ~ # cat  '/log/portage/dev-java:sun-jdk-1.6.0.33:20120713-053521.log'

Refetching... File renamed to '/mnt/data/portage/distfiles/jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin._checksum_failure_.9xbIjQ'

!!! dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33', Log file:

 *  '/log/portage/dev-java:sun-jdk-1.6.0.33:20120713-053521.log'

 * Package:    dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: java@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X alsa consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux nsplugin policykit source userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 * Due to Oracle no longer providing the distro-friendly DLJ bundles, the package

 * has become fetch restricted again. Alternatives are switching to

 * dev-java/icedtea-bin:6 or the source-based dev-java/icedtea:6

 *

 * Please download jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin from:

 * http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6-downloads-1637591.html

 * and move it to /mnt/data/portage/distfiles

vdr01 ~ #

```

----------

## b3rT

falls du dem download vertraust, erstell doch ein neues digest

```
ebuild /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33.ebuild digest
```

----------

## 3PO

 *b3rT wrote:*   

> falls du dem download vertraust, erstell doch ein neues digest
> 
> ```
> ebuild /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33.ebuild digest
> ```
> ...

 

Nun, soweit war ich auch schon, leider aber funktioniert das auch nicht:

```
vdr01 ~ # ebuild /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33.ebuild digest

!!! dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Due to Oracle no longer providing the distro-friendly DLJ bundles, the package

 * has become fetch restricted again. Alternatives are switching to

 * dev-java/icedtea-bin:6 or the source-based dev-java/icedtea:6

 *

 * Please download jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin from:

 * http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6-downloads-1637591.html

 * and move it to /mnt/data/portage/distfiles

!!! Fetch failed for jdk-6u33-solaris-sparcv9.sh, can't update Manifest

vdr01 ~ #

```

Ich habe auch die  "jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin" schon mehrmals heruntergeladen.

----------

## Christian99

aus deinem log von oben:

 *Quote:*   

> Refetching... File renamed to '/mnt/data/portage/distfiles/jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin._checksum_failure_.9xbIjQ' 

 

sollte das problem hoffentlich beheben  :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

Was sollte das beheben???

----------

## b3rT

/mnt/data/portage/distfiles/jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin._checksum_failure_.9xbIjQ in /mnt/data/portage/distfiles/jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin umbenennen, digest erstellen und alles wird gut.

----------

## 3PO

Das funktioniert leider auch nicht.

----------

## Christian99

ein bisschen mehr details außer "das funktioniert nicht" wären hilfreich ....

----------

## 3PO

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> ein bisschen mehr details außer "das funktioniert nicht" wären hilfreich ....

 

Hat sich erledigt, es funktioniert nun.

Ich habe das ebuild entsprechend angepasst.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, vermutlich wurde nicht wirklich das passende jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin nach /distfiles kopiert.

```
md5sum  /usr/portage/distfiles/jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin 

276d31fabcc1f10b401c1e8b7680e460  /usr/portage/distfiles/jdk-6u33-linux-i586.bin
```

 sollte für ein x86 (i686) System passen.

----------

## paddew

Servus, 

ich hab exakt das selbe Problem und krieg hier grad nen Kackreiz, weil ich's eben nicht hinkrieg.

@3PO: Was genau hast du gemacht, dass es letztlich funktioniert hat?

Gruß

paddew

----------

## 3PO

 *paddew wrote:*   

> [...] @3PO: Was genau hast du gemacht, dass es letztlich funktioniert hat?

 

Ich habe im ebuild, weil ich zu faul war alles herunterzuladen, alles was nicht x86 war entfernt und, dann das Manifestfile gelöscht und neu erstellt.

----------

## Josef.95

Ah, Oracle hat im Nachhinein (ohne Versions-bump) das Binary geändert...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Siehe zb auch  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=426434

----------

## bell

Also ich bin schon länger auf dev-java/icedtea umgestiegen wie es in den elog-Messages für sun-jdk empfohlen wird. Keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme. Meines Wissens ist es das selbe Java, (OpenJDK-Projekt) nur halt als Fork ohne Fetch-Restriction und als Source verfügbar. Also Gentoo-Like.

----------

## paddew

öhm

```
# repoman manifest --force

!!! dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Due to Oracle no longer providing the distro-friendly DLJ bundles, the package

 * has become fetch restricted again. Alternatives are switching to

 * dev-java/icedtea-bin:6 or the source-based dev-java/icedtea:6

 *

 * Please download jdk-6u33-linux-x64.bin from:

 * http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6-downloads-1637591.html

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles

!!! Fetch failed for jdk-6u33-solaris-sparcv9.sh, can't update Manifest

Unable to generate manifest.
```

Was sollte mir das sagen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3rT

# repoman manifest --force

!!! dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.33 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Due to Oracle no longer providing the distro-friendly DLJ bundles, the package

 * has become fetch restricted again. Alternatives are switching to

 * dev-java/icedtea-bin:6 or the source-based dev-java/icedtea:6

 *

 * Please download jdk-6u33-linux-x64.bin from:

 * http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6-downloads-1637591.html

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles

!!! Fetch failed for jdk-6u33-solaris-sparcv9.sh, can't update Manifest

Unable to generate manifest.

----------

## paddew

jaja ok, ich habs kapiert..

welcher rechtschaffende Bürger kommt schon auf die Idee, die Solaris-Version runterladen zu müssen, um x64 zu installieren   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, selbst ein neues manifest anzulegen sollte eigentlich nicht mehr nötig sein. Das ganze wurde schon im portage Tree gefixt bzw angepasst.

Nach einem emerge --sync sollte das ganze wieder problemlos funktionieren.

----------

